# Boer Buck



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Please let me know what you think of him. Good and bad. Thank you for your time. He will be 5 months in couple days


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Is he yours, or are you considering buying him?


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

He's ours, we have 6 does we are going to breed him to. When it's time


----------



## LiptrapLivestock (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice buck. Id use him. Looks correct, def stout. I prefer color but nothing wrong with a good 'ol traditional.

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Three of Our does are one and a half-year-old, two years old, and the other will be eight in January. The other three girls will be over a year in March of next year
We are taking the three older does to be bred then we will use him the beginning of 2014 sometime for younger girls


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Here are two of my girls we will breed him to 

I don't have good pictures of other girls right now


----------



## LiptrapLivestock (Oct 16, 2013)

Good looking does as well

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

.
.thank you Liptrap


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Anyone else?? 

Please let me know what you think


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What buck are you breeding the other does to this fall? It seems logical to compare your young buck to him. 

The first thing that jumps out to me with this young guy is how wide he is between the horns. That's good. I kind of like this buck. How much feed is he on?


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> What buck are you breeding the other does to this fall? It seems logical to compare your young buck to him.
> 
> The first thing that jumps out to me with this young guy is how wide he is between the horns. That's good. I kind of like this buck. How much feed is he on?


This is one buck we are breeding the 1 1/2 year old to. The big girl in the picture above. This buck is over a year old

tenacross
I'm feeding my buck 2 pounds a day. One pound in the morning and other in evening also tifton 85 hay


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Please tell me what you think about my boer buck
I am new-ish to goats. sept was a year for us having goats
We started with wethers then got 2 does, 1 pregnant the other not. 
We took the other doe to be bred, 
We got more does and decided to breed our own 
To save on breeding fees. 
I think this buck looks good but wanted other opinions


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think he's nice. I have seen better but have seen more worse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like him too.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Me too! I like him. He has a nice put together look to him. I'll bet he grows up to be real nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like an over all good buckling. 

Nice loin 
Topline seems good
Has thickness to him
Stands good on his feet
Good testies
Decent length
Nice horn spam
Not sure on width, some pics he stands wide, other pics, he is narrow.
But could be the pic of being to close when taken.
Has a decent twist.
Head shape good and bucky

He is a nice young buck, not sure on his teat structure, but, what I see he is good.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all for responding!! 

I appreciate it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------

